# EH09 backup dates



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I came back from CM7 and MIUI to rooted EH09 H57 V0.9 and have had an issue with backups. While on the AOSP roms I was able to see the time and date of my backups and in ROM manager even rename them. Sense going back to EH09 all my backups are dated 2000-01-01-00.00.xx there is no way to tell what date these backups were set to recover a particular one. Is there something I am missing or is this an issue with CWM 2.5x?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ACLakey said:


> I came back from CM7 and MIUI to rooted EH09 H57 V0.9 and have had an issue with backups. While on the AOSP roms I was able to see the time and date of my backups and in ROM manager even rename them. Sense going back to EH09 all my backups are dated 2000-01-01-00.00.xx there is no way to tell what date these backups were set to recover a particular one. Is there something I am missing or is this an issue with CWM 2.5x?


CWM issue


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I was getting this issue with CWM 4.x with stock EH09 and H57 but not with CM7 and MIUI now on the Voodoo kernel and CWM 2.5x it is still doing it. It seems strange it would stop working all of a sudden. Any thoughts on how to get it working again.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ACLakey said:


> I was getting this issue with CWM 4.x with stock EH09 and H57 but not with CM7 and MIUI now on the Voodoo kernel and CWM 2.5x it is still doing it. It seems strange it would stop working all of a sudden. Any thoughts on how to get it working again.


Try CWM3


----------



## squirrel (Jul 7, 2011)

Got same thing in cwm 2.5, 3, & 4


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

None of the backups I've made on cwm4 will even restore.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, If I use ROM Manager to do the backup I can name the backup prior to the action taking place. This is the only way I can get the dates to record in the title properly. It is not a fix but at least I can work with it again.


----------

